# How do i bond?



## foizashik (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had Aqua for almost 2 weeks now. He eats spray millet from my hand but when i move closer to him he seems to run away. He's like scared of my hand or something. How long will it take for him to fully trust me? And i wanna know how to play with him. He doesn't play with his toys. He only eats seeds and spray millet. He won't come close to me when i offer him the millet, i have to hold it close to his face then he eats it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.
After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie and begin your taming and bonding sessions.*


----------

